# Philip Duclos Little "Blazer"



## MarioM (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi to all,
I finally finished my second engine.  Philip Duclos Little "Blazer". I must admit have learned a lot from this group, and would like to thank  all members who take the time to post their projects with good pictures and so much detailed information.

The engine is quite small and came out better than I thought.  The plans with pictures and details are from a book called Two Shop Masters, published by Village Press. It is a very nice book.  Later during the making of the engine I found a very good post in this group by  Arnoldb making this very same engine. 

  Here the link:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/arnold-building-little-blazer-10726/

Arnoldb post is very good.  I am sure he and Mr. Duclos made this engine in record time, but I did it in almost 10 months, as I still work full time and only work at the shop when possible.

I tried to make the engine as close as Mr Duclos did it, but decide to use 2-56 screws instead of 1-72 because I do not have neither taps or dies for that measure and also got some ideas from Arnoldb post.

The engine runs beautiful!!!!.......and sounds great!!!......very happy at the end;D.

I did not record  the process of building all parts, just got what I consider were the more difficult.  One of the reasons I decided to build this engine was learning to use a rotary table, so I purchased one, learned how to use it,  and built some fixture tools will show you later.

Sorry:-\ for my poor English....

Here some pictures of the finished engine:















and here the video.......hope it shows ok!!

[ame]http://youtu.be/5iMXJ24BXL4[/ame]


----------



## Ripcrow (Aug 17, 2013)

That's an awesome sounding engine well done .always gets me how they work but yours seems to react well to the different flame position and revs out easily


----------



## MarioM (Aug 17, 2013)

Ripcrow said:


> That's an awesome sounding engine well done .always gets me how they work but yours seems to react well to the different flame position and revs out easily



Thank you  Ripcrow.  It gets me too.  It is amazing how fast it is, do not know why and very sensitive to the flame position.


----------



## worm9945 (Nov 2, 2013)

hello. i have a little blazer with an aluminum cylinder and brass piston. i can't get it to run. do you think this could be the problem?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 3, 2013)

Hmm wrong metal combo can be a problem but usually in a flame licker different rates of expansion. 
If you engine runs then stops I would say that is an indication of a problem due to deferential expansion but it will not run at all look for somthing else first. 
Flame lickers and stirlings are for the most part gnat power engines. That is they put out enough power to run without any load. 
Friction and leaks are the enemy. also check the timing .

Hopefully someone with experience with this engine will chime in .
Oh and please post an introduction in the welcome area. 
Tin


----------



## worm9945 (Nov 3, 2013)

thanks. how about if i make an aluminum piston? wouldn't the expansion rate be the same then?  dan


----------



## portlandron (Nov 3, 2013)

Graphite makes a good piston for a Flame Licker. It's easy to machine and self lubricating.
Got the graphite I use on ebay at a fair price or McMaster Carr has it.


----------



## MarioM (Nov 3, 2013)

In my engine I have an aluminum cylinder and brass piston, and it works very nice, so I do not think this is the problem.  As Tin says, friction and leaks are the enemy.  You need 0.0005" clearance between the cylinder and piston, condition that it is not very  easy to achieve if you do not have much experience in machining.  I do not have much experience, so I had to make 3 pistons to be happy, after making the first one,  I realized the cylinder had a tight spot near the center, so I had to put it back in the 4 jaw chuck and and do a very light boring pass with a very sharp tool.

For holding the piston in the lathe and do the lapping,  I used a round piece of dry hard wood, cut it as close to the inside diameter of the piston, put a few drops of water and wait a couple of minutes......it will get very tight and you can work on it.  After it dries again....it comes out, or use a hair dryer.

Timing coud be a problem, but with this particular engine timing is fixed, so if you did as the plans it should be OK.

Check the spring.......I also had to make 3.  It just has to hold it, but very light and smooth.......minimum friction. 

Keep trying.....we would like to see your engine running.

Mario


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Nov 4, 2013)

Great looking engine!  I love this little engine.  Probably my favorite Duclos engine.


----------



## MarioM (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for the comment JW.


----------

